# Do Cory barbels grow back?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello,

Do Cory barbels grow back? 

I believe they were damaged by substrate (smooth gravel) rather than disease. Only one Cory is affected. I am considering emptying the tank and switching to sand substrate now, I thought the smooth gravel would be OK (it was there before the Cory's). Ntrates etc are all fine, I can think of no other cause, unless it was the dreftwood. They have only been in the tank for three weeks. All seem healthy and eating fine. If I switched to sand would that be OK for bristlenose catfish which also live there?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, no.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't think smooth gravel would do that, I know sharp gravel does destroy there barbels.
the main reason it happens is cause of poor water conditions.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

The water conditions are fine, the other Cory's are fine, and they've only been in the tank for a short while...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Has anyone kept Cory's with either *Onyx sand* or *eco-complete*? If so could you please give me your experiences with these? Do the Cory's do OK? I'm considering switching substrate to one or the other of these.


----------

